# slowmotion maniac...



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

this is me, snowboarding in Valsesia (North Italy)..
Hope you to enjoy this video editing


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

what helmet are you wearing?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

bad lieutenant by Giro


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Pretty cool edit mate, some really nice shots there. Love the slow mo 360 above your head


----------



## LordOrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice video! 

Happy to see another Snowgang user here


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

thank u lord


----------

